# Hello IronMag Forums...



## RoidsR4m3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I wanted to officially introduce my self to the IronMag brothers and sisters on here. I know allot of you know me from ASF and some other forums but I've been on here for a while and have only posted a couple times. So to give you guys a little info about myself, I consider myself to be very knowledge in the use of ass's from both a scientific perspective and of course through good ol' "bro-science." I've had my ups and downs and I've had the best and the worst out there. Also, I consider myself to be knowledgeable in the use of HGH; my knowledge in this field has been because of injury and it's restorative properties for healing and also the practical use for bodybuilding. If any of you have seen my posts on ASF, I have numerous blood tests from various sponsors with no bias. I hope I can I help out with any questions any of you might have and contribute to this forum in a positive way. 

Thanks guys for having me


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2013)

RoidsR4m3, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 19, 2013)

welcome


----------



## blergs. (Aug 19, 2013)

welcome


----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2013)

_*
Welcome !!!
*_


----------



## Iz_vivit (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi again. Lol. Welcome


----------



## Jenie (Aug 20, 2013)

welcome


----------



## sneedham (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## flood (Aug 21, 2013)

Looking forward to yout sharing that experience and knowledge.


----------

